

Startup Open House Is Today in Toronto and Montreal - ianpenney
http://www.startupopenhouse.com/

======
ianpenney
...so please feel free to come visit us at Nulogy! We're really glad to be a
part of the community here in Toronto and happy to tell you all about our SaaS
for co-packing businesses.

We're even hiring. [https://nulogy.com/careers](https://nulogy.com/careers)

